# Diesel Cruze won't start after oil change



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

So I'm at my local shop right now and they're looking it over. It cranks, chugs along for a second and then stalls. After they changed the oil it ran fine out of the shop and then backed it into a spot just fine. It sat for about 2 hours and I came to pick it up to find it wouldn't start. Now after a few cranks you can hear is struggle to turn the engine over and it won't even begin to start. They used the recommended oil that the manual says. 

Any ideas?


----------

